# eCockpit Modbus Konfigurator mit 750-842



## jboeck (12 Mai 2017)

Hallo,

ich versuche hier gerade meine ersten Schritte mit eCockpit zu gehen. Jetzt habe ich folgende Frage.
Ein PFC100 750-8100 soll als Modbus-Master auf mehrere 750-842 Slaves zugreifen. Kann ich die Kommunikation im Modbus-Konfigurator parametrieren (hab ich nicht hinbekommen)
in dem ich für die 842 einen Generic_Modbus_Slave einfüge oder muß ich das über die WagoAppPlcModbus (hab ich hinbekommen) machen?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe...

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## mkohm (13 Juni 2017)

Hallo,

ich würde mich der Frage von Jan anschließen. Wir haben aktuell ein studentisches Projekt in Form einer Werkstudententätigkeit bei einer kleinen Firma. Ein kleine Anlage soll automatisiert werden. Wir haben eine Ausbildung gemacht und mit Siemens SPS gelernt. Jetzt verwenden wir eine Wago 750-801 PFC100 Steuerung mit e!cockpit! Wir müssen drei Festo Linearachsen programmieren, welchen über einen festo CMMO-Controller angesteuert werden. Diese Festo Controller sollen wiederum von der Wago angesteuert werden. Die passenden Bausteine haben wir hierfür importiert. Wie stelle ich jedoch eine korrekte Modbus Verbindung zwischen der Wago-SPS und den CMMO-Controllern her? Wir finden einfach keine Lösung. Wie kann man die beiden Teilnehmer zum kommunizieren bringen?

Vielen Dank!!

Gruß

Marvin


----------



## jboeck (17 November 2017)

Hallo,

ich wollte das Thema nochmal kurz aufgreifen.
Meine grundsätzliche Frage ist immer noch die, kann ich z.B. den Controller 750-842 oder auch Fremdgeräte ( also Geräte , die nicht im Produktkatalog zu finden sind) mit dem Konfigurator einbinden oder geht das dann nur über die WagoAppPlcModbus? 
Eine weitere Frage wäre noch, wenn ich die WagoAppPlcModbus verwende, wie starte ich in der SPS die Modbus Kommunikation. Wenn ich im Konfigurator keine Geräte mit Modbus einfüge, bleibt beim Starten der Modbus-Status auf läuft nicht.

Danke schon mal für Eure Hilfe.

Viele Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Headhunter4ever (17 November 2017)

Hi, ich weiss nicht, ob das Hilfreich ist...ich zu Hause 2x ne 750_841 und 2x ne 750_842. alle Komunizieren untereinander mit Modbus...! Da du die PFC und das Ecockpit im Einsatz hast, fehlt mir da die Erfahrung...ich könnte zeigen, wie das unter CodyV2.3 geht ;-)


----------



## ccore (17 November 2017)

Hallo, 

ja du kannst die Controller, bzw. Fremdgeräte über den Modbus Konfigurator einbinden. Die Variablen müssen im Slave angegeben werden und im Master "Veröffentlicht" werden.


----------



## jboeck (17 November 2017)

Hi, 

super, danke...Jetzt hab ichs kapiert... 
Da hat sich mir noch eine Frage aufgedrängt. Wie kann ich denn den Status der Kommunikation überwachen. Eben das, was bei den FB's für ModbusCom der wError Ausgang ist.
Irgendwie komm ich beim ecockpit mit den Bibliotheken gar nicht zurecht...

Gruß, Jan


----------



## ccore (20 November 2017)

Moin, 

soweit ich weiß ist das mit dem Konfigurator nicht möglich.


----------



## Figgurator (10 Dezember 2018)

Gude,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Modbus-Konfigurationen wie hier beschrieben auch für eine an den Controller angeschlossene RS-485 Karte möglich ist(75x-65x) ? 

Oder funktioniert das Ganze nur über die D-Sub-Schnittstelle des Controllers?

MfG Phillip


----------

